# ??? Trek t900 with an xtrabike???



## templar (May 13, 2008)

Do you think a trek t900 tandem could support a xtracycle? Mostly and acedemic question, but i was just toying with a super utility bike idea... i have an old t900 i need to build up, so let me know...


----------

